# Summer finds in Jo Daviess County



## thedeadend (Jul 5, 2014)

Looking for suggestions where one can gain more knowledge on the varieties of fungi in this area. We are always discovering different types of mushrooms (today for instance a shroom in the boletus family) but are always leary of its edibility. Morels were spectacular this year and we just love going out for hunts. There are so many varieties of mushrooms (boletus, trumpets Chanterelles, etc). here at The Dead End and we would like to master them! Help and thank you!


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

the book Edible Wild Mushrooms of Illinois and Surrounding States is a good start. Go to youtube and do a search for the particular mushroom you want to find and watch all the videos you can ...


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

you can also look up pics on Google that helps me


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

brookie also have that Illinois book it's great but I like the Missouri book better.it's easier to read and it tells you all the good and bads


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I would say don't spend too much money on new books yet, because they're changing all the names due to DNA Sequencing. I would go along with Google because all the new names are in there I just bought the newest updated book called Ascomycete Fungi of North America. Great book but pretty expensive. I paid $ 58.00 for it.


----------



## bt1952 (May 5, 2014)

Hey Dead End, where about are you in JoDaviess County ? I too enjoy using Edible Mushrooms of Illinois already posted on here.


----------



## thedeadend (Jul 5, 2014)

Galena area.


----------



## bt1952 (May 5, 2014)

My place is on Mill Creek rd, just south or Scales Mound which is right next door to you. We did have a great year for the morels. Going up this weekend for mostly work party, but will look for some of the other varieties we find there. Last year we found 3 or 4 different kinds on the property. Always find Dryad's Saddle and puff balls. Last year found a small amount of chanterelle's. Nice to see someone else for that neck of the woods on here. Good luck with your search this summer.


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello deadend, I'm from Indiana, When I started I used Foragingguide.com They are from the U.K. but have great pics of all mushrooms you will find. Good luck


----------

